# Moving to North Georgia, help



## jp328 (Mar 27, 2007)

We are moving to North Georgia from Florida and need help locating a nice town. Looking from Rome to Blue Ridge. We want a town with old town appeal but modern amenities (Wal-Mart, groceries, home depot...) would like to see the mountains. Low crime and old town appeal a must. 

Please chime in with recommendations on towns. Also, must be close to Deer hunting. 

Thank you.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2007)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## tmelrod (Mar 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## rolltide730 (Mar 27, 2007)

dont move to canton. it sucks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 27, 2007)

Not many small towns left in N Ga and certainly not many places left to hunt.......too many sud divisions built on the land the old hunting grounds used to be............... Thank goodness for National Forest land without it there will be nowhere to hunt in 20 years
Also, Wal-mart, Home Depot and small town thats one of them things called a oxymoron ain't it


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2007)

Toccoa might be an option, but it's east of where you said


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 27, 2007)

Canon,Ga. you can see the mountains,just plain country folk.No place like home.


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiawassee!!


----------



## csgreen1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Menlo ga. sounds just what your looking far about 20 miles north of rome located at the foot of lookout mountain, i even have a house and 4 acres for sale there.


----------



## MossyOak (Mar 28, 2007)

*Small Mtn Towns*

Ellijay, Blueridge, Hiawassee, McCayesville..
GoodLuck in your move, all of these towns are 15-30 minutes from each other and all have great Trout Fishing !
Fly Fishing of course !
 

Mossy


----------



## papagil (Mar 28, 2007)

Take a look a Cedartown. I've been here 4 yrs. and really like it. Moved from Cartersville, like the small town better.


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiawassee is nice and gets my vote.  Helen is nice too, but it stays pretty loaded with tourists.

Commerce is where I am at and it is real nice, plenty of shopping, but about 30 miles south of where you want to be.  Plus the subdivisions are moving up the I-85 corridor pretty quickly here of late.


----------



## ssmith (Mar 28, 2007)

check out clarkesville


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2007)

dirtroad said:


> Canon,Ga. you can see the mountains,just plain country folk.No place like home.



  Dirtroad he said he wanted modern amenities.


----------



## dixie (Mar 28, 2007)

DYI hunting said:


> Hiawassee is nice and gets my vote.  Helen is nice too, but it stays pretty loaded with tourists.
> 
> Commerce is where I am at and it is real nice, plenty of shopping, but about 30 miles south of where you want to be.  Plus the subdivisions are moving up the I-85 corridor pretty quickly here of late.



Don't overlook Cleveland Ga either, close to Helen but far away enough it doesn't get the traffic Helen does


----------



## SBG (Mar 28, 2007)

I hear that the summers in Conyers are nice.


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 28, 2007)

dixie said:


> Don't overlook Cleveland Ga either, close to Helen but far away enough it doesn't get the traffic Helen does



Didn't think about the home of the Cabbage Patch.  I will second Cleveland too, it's a good location, especially on the north side in-between Cleveland and Helen.  Really anywhere near White County is nice to live.  I can't think of a more wonderful area.

If you come to Commerce like it seems everybody else is, I can tell you what subdivision to avoid, it's the one with the royal-pain-in-the-backside living right behind it with his tractor, Harley and constant target practicing.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 28, 2007)

SBG said:


> I hear that the summers in Conyers are nice.



  Conyers is a mad house in the summer. That's why we moved farther east and now it's catching up to us.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have lived here in Cleveland all my life and traffic is worse in Cleveland than that of Helen with the exception of a few weekends in the summer and fall. For that matter the Helen traffic isn't that bad if ya know the backroads.  Any weekday when school lets out is horrible and Fridays are a pain. Cleveland/Helen are no longer what they once were Too many folks "loving" an area to death.............


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2007)

Is Calhoun too big for you?


----------



## Shook (Mar 28, 2007)

BLARSVILLE OR HIAWASSEE IF U WANT MOUNTAINS


----------



## SBG (Mar 29, 2007)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Conyers is a mad house in the summer. That's why we moved farther east and now it's catching up to us.



It was a joke...a bad one.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2007)

I live in Rome, Ga and it is a very nice town.  The deer hunting in Floyd county is okay if you are not into quality deer, but compared to Fl it would probably be pretty good.  The densities are pretty good, but the quality does not compare to S. GA or the mid-west.  

The town is very nice with all the modern amenities and if you must you can drive into Atlanta in about an hour and find anything you need.


----------



## jp328 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the input. As it looks now, we are heading up for all of next week and will be lookinig in Rome, Ellijay, Dawsonville, Blue Ridge and Cartersville. 

Thank you all again and hope to see ya all in the field.

Be safe and good luck.


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2007)

jp328, You do know one of the requirements to move up this way will be to become a Dawg or Yellow Jacket fan.


----------



## fradycat (Mar 29, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Ellijay. Good fishing and hunting with some good WMA's. I grew up there and left 20 years ago thinking I wanted out of a small town. Now all I think about is how I can get back.


----------



## contender* (Mar 29, 2007)

Stay away from Cartersville and Dawsonville (unless your lookin at the east side of dawson county) ifn you want a small town. Both are right on major 4 lanes and are growing VERY quickly! Especially Cartersville which is now a suburb of Atlanta. I'm in Far south Ellijay and have seen a lot of growth here in the last 10-15 years. I remember when the only places to eat here was White Columns, The Burger Hof, Mr P's and Dairy Queen. Those were the days . If I were gonna hunt a place to live up around here I would go to the far Northeast corner and might even cross the border into NC if I wasn't looking for too many modern conveniences. Plenty of huntin and fishin there too.


----------



## jp328 (Mar 29, 2007)

Which one pays more?  




Flash said:


> jp328, You do know one of the requirements to move up this way will be to become a Dawg or Yellow Jacket fan.


----------



## fradycat (Mar 29, 2007)

Contender,
You forgot about the Pool Room. Best hot dog in GA.


----------



## jp328 (Mar 29, 2007)

Right now I am North of Tampa. We have acouple of WMA's near me now. I reall enjoy hunting public lands. I have been doing it for 10 years now. I have learned how to play the public land game.





fradycat said:


> Can't go wrong with Ellijay. Good fishing and hunting with some good WMA's. I grew up there and left 20 years ago thinking I wanted out of a small town. Now all I think about is how I can get back.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 30, 2007)

Might I recomend the sleepy little town of Fairmount Georgia, located East of Calhoun, North of Cartersville and west of Jasper.  With this location I can travel in any direction and be in a town with the amenities you are looking for in about 15-20 min.  For hunting we have Coosawattee WMA, Johns Mtn WMA, Chatahoochie NF, and within an hours drive Dawson Forrest WMA.  We just built a new High School in Sonorville that serves this area.


----------



## contender* (Mar 31, 2007)

You are correct forgot about that one! I remember getting a bag full of dogs and burgers and before you could get back home with them the bottom of the sack would fall out because of all the grease. 



fradycat said:


> Contender,
> You forgot about the Pool Room. Best hot dog in GA.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 2, 2007)

East dawson can't beat it, And enjoy the bully burger and great hunting and fishing.


----------



## Gen. Lee (Apr 2, 2007)

*Chatsworth, Ga.*

Check out Chatsworth, Ga. ( Murray Co.) plenty of mountains, hunting is fair for Deer, hog, bear and turkey) Land and home values around Blue Ridge & Blairsville have gone out of site! Chatsworth is around 95 miles N. of Atlanta and around 42 miles from Chattanooga and  12 miles from Dalton with two Wal*Marts , Home Depot , Lowe's and walnut Sq. Mall.


----------



## JOETOM (Jun 10, 2007)

banks cnty area is great; i'm from central fla.,moved up here in 95 becauase i didn't want to raise my kids there.and we all love it here and wouldn't leave!!!!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 10, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend any particular town, but if you come to Ellijay, and are Baptist, I would recommend a Church.  Don't accuse me of being off topic.


----------



## jp328 (Jun 10, 2007)

JOETOM said:


> banks cnty area is great; i'm from central fla.,moved up here in 95 becauase i didn't want to raise my kids there.and we all love it here and wouldn't leave!!!!



Thanks Joey, you sound like you were in the boat that we are  in now. We have the chance to transfer and we are taking it. We are not limited to one area so that is why I am asking this question about area's. We like the Ellijay and Jasper area, but we are going to keep our eyes open for others. We are thinking about just off of 75 near White as well.

Jay


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 10, 2007)

*Canon has it all..*



Flash said:


> Dirtroad he said he wanted modern amenities.



2 stores,2 beer joints,2 liqure stores,2 used car lots,and a airport.You can see the mountains if its clear.


----------



## whitworth (Jun 10, 2007)

*Well . . .*

with the millions moving to Georgia, a lot of deer hunting land is getting turned into sub-divisions.  
A lot of fellas, some younger than forty, can show you where their tree stand use to be, and now is the bedroom in a two story house.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 15, 2007)

DONT MOVE JUST STAY WHERE YOUR AT AND AT THE RATE ITS BEEN A GOIN YOU WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON IN FL. THAT DIDNT MOVE TO NORTH GEORGIA BEFORE LONG ITS GOIN TO BE JUST LIKE FL. BECAUSE EVERYONE FROM FL. LIVES HERE.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 15, 2007)

What he said


----------



## jp328 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey but FLorida has turned into New York. Up and down our street there are plates on the back of many cars from New York. The only thing worse than that are plates from Boston.  Get-out-au-heeeeerrrr.


----------



## shadow2 (Jun 15, 2007)

dixie said:


> Don't overlook Cleveland Ga either, close to Helen but far away enough it doesn't get the traffic Helen does



i have to agree with dixie on this one.


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 15, 2007)

Canon,Ga.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 15, 2007)

The thing is a lot of people up here feel the same way about Floridans as you do about the New Yorkers and Bostoners.......Oh yeah just ignore Cleveland/Helen it's not that nice


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 16, 2007)

Its all going to pot in north ga... Nothing we can do. Anywhere above atlanta.Thanks to ga 400 and 575.The country just aint country anymore.. Id look more around middle or sourthern ga if I had the chance. Still lots of land left down that way.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 16, 2007)

jp328 said:


> Which one pays more?



JP, don't listen to them...you don't have to cheer for a GA team if your an FSU fan.  On the othe hand, all gators are required to check their orange and blue at the state line!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 16, 2007)

alphachief said:


> JP, don't listen to them...you don't have to cheer for a GA team if your an FSU fan.  On the othe hand, all gators are required to check their orange and blue at the state line!



** we can whip them thar FSU'S any dagblame day o the week ain't skeered.....

Now just move to Down Town Atlanta that is where everthing you want in one little town


----------



## TopWater94 (Jun 16, 2007)

*north Ga*

Yall are talkin like North Ga is the center of the universe. yeah there's alot of Fla folks up here.... In Fannin County. And they brought thier money with em. So welcome them... A bunc of old folks with money and complaints about Hillary and the "Demoncats" that follow her. Those Fla folks are the ones that are gonna keep our mountains green and our rivers flowing. And if push comes to shove we can all just move to Montana, because it is the center of the universe. Whataya say Dixie.... I'll split an Elk hunt with ya.... If  the Bostoners start to run us off that is if we dont shoot em all first...    ,.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 16, 2007)

Too me North GA is the center of MY universe.................How do you figure those Fla folks are gonna keep the creeks running and the mountains green?????  The last time I looked they are some of the ones buying up the land and puttin houses all over the place. Then demanding Wal mart and all that other garbage to be built because it's the way it was in Fla............ As for their money, I for one don't want it!!!!!! If'n you can't tell this hit a nerve   So flame all ya'll want, I don't care one bit. Come and visit all ya want then go home just like we do when we go to the beach...............


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 19, 2007)

First let me say them folks that you are complaining about are probably not a true Fl crackers we are just like you Ga guys! laid back and luv and enjoy the outdoors and believe me those of us true Fl crackers that are moving there be glad its us and not some northern transplant


----------



## jp328 (Jun 19, 2007)

Unicoidawg said:


> Too me North GA is the center of MY universe.................How do you figure those Fla folks are gonna keep the creeks running and the mountains green?????  The last time I looked they are some of the ones buying up the land and puttin houses all over the place. Then demanding Wal mart and all that other garbage to be built because it's the way it was in Fla............ As for their money, I for one don't want it!!!!!! If'n you can't tell this hit a nerve   So flame all ya'll want, I don't care one bit. Come and visit all ya want then go home just like we do when we go to the beach...............



I decided to wait a couple of days before responding to this post. I really cant believe that someone would blame the land prices on Florida people. I would love to sit down and talk to you about business, but I am sure that it will not get anywhere.


----------



## Eshad (Jun 19, 2007)

jp328 said:


> I decided to wait a couple of days before responding to this post.



Probably a good idea.   I don't blame you on trying to raise your family in a better place.  Fact is, the population is growing, and it's not ever going to be "like it used to be" again.  Prices are going up on everything, and I don't believe it is any one group of people's fault.

That said, good luck on your new home, where ever it ends up.  There are beautiful places all over GA.


----------



## jbrooker (Jun 19, 2007)

Dalton, GA is a good choice and I have a log home there that is for sale


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 19, 2007)

JP, Where did I say a thing about Fla folks being the cause of land prices going up?????? I didn't.......................... what I did say is that they are moving up here buying everything up. Are they the only reason...........no and Yea I may have been a little harsh, I admit. But the fact remains everywhere you look around here are new folks that move in and a good majority of them are from Fla. Then they all want shopping right on their doorstep and all the modern ammenties. Don't people realize that they are loving an area to death. In 10-15 years it's gonna be just as bad around here as it is down there. I for one don't like it but it ain't gonna change a thing, it's gonna happen whether you or I like........  As far as the business lesson goes, that won't be necessary.
Good Luck with your search 
Unicoidawg


----------



## double b (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey you mentioned White.  I just moved to Rydal in October.  We are just a little farther up 411 from White.  There's some neat little towns in there, White, Pine Log, Rydal.  The folks there are great and it seems like we are close enough to the things we need, but yet still far enough out in the country.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey JP know it might not be as far north as your lookin for but I have a place in Madison Ga which is in Morgan county and I really like it there an it is a very friendly and laid back town and the people there even act like us Fl boys


----------



## SBG (Jun 20, 2007)

jp328 said:


> I decided to wait a couple of days before responding to this post. I really cant believe that someone would blame the land prices on Florida people. I would love to sit down and talk to you about business, but I am sure that it will not get anywhere.



True...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 21, 2007)

Unicoidawg said:


> JP, Where did I say a thing about Fla folks being the cause of land prices going up?????? I didn't.......................... what I did say is that they are moving up here buying everything up. Are they the only reason...........no and Yea I may have been a little harsh, I admit. But the fact remains everywhere you look around here are new folks that move in and a good majority of them are from Fla. Then they all want shopping right on their doorstep and all the modern ammenties. Don't people realize that they are loving an area to death. In 10-15 years it's gonna be just as bad around here as it is down there. I for one don't like it but it ain't gonna change a thing, it's gonna happen whether you or I like........  As far as the business lesson goes, that won't be necessary.
> Good Luck with your search
> Unicoidawg


Hey Unicoi,More Fla. folks moving to North Ga.Guess just grin and bear it.I feel your pain brother.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya know I feel both yalls pain to bad yall live in a world that is steady growing and will soon be so populated that there want be any vacant land any where only advice I would have is get out!


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 24, 2007)

*Carnesville, Ga.*

JP:   Are you a man of refinement and culture?    

If your answer is -------"No" ---------------------------You're going to Love  Carnesville, Georgia. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(Located in beautiful Franklin County)

There is a Walmart store 20 miles away in any direction you would like to travel.  You can park at the County Court House and visit the Post Office, Drug Store, Bank, Harware Store, Tractor place, and Church all within 100 yds of your truck. We even have 1 Redlight!  

You can see the Blue Ridge Mountains on a clear day. And best of all ----------the hunting ain't bad!   

And for some fine catfish and country ham -----Booty's Fish House, at Royston, Ga. is some 8 miles form Carnesville!!
 (FLASH you might chime in here!!)  

W.T.


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 24, 2007)

Wornout Trails said:


> JP:   Are you a man of refinement and culture?
> 
> If your answer is -------"No" ---------------------------You're going to Love  Carnesville, Georgia.
> 
> ...


Be sure to ASK for dipped chicken,at Booty's.Then start guessing whats in it.It is GOOD.Carnesville is a nice little town no doubt and Franklin County is a great place to live,the only place for me.Come on Flash whats in the Chicken?????????


----------



## creekbender (Jun 24, 2007)

dirtroad said:


> Be sure to ASK for dipped chicken,at Booty's.Then start guessing whats in it.It is GOOD.Carnesville is a nice little town no doubt and Franklin County is a great place to live,the only place for me.Come on Flash whats in the Chicken?????????



hey flash i think hillary got the dipped chicken down to 1 ingredient , think u could bring me a sample by the store one day next week sure would be good , as for this thread aint nothing like hanging around the deep creek , down the road from the dewy rose post office in elbert county .....
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Label Dawg (Jul 10, 2007)

*Dawson County is hard to beat....*

My dad has 41 acres for sale in Dawson County.
Let me know, if interested.

More info can be found on the "Everything Else" Swap & sell board.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 11, 2007)

*sent p.m.*

p.m. sent.


----------



## CARVER (Jul 11, 2007)

Blairsville or Young Harris.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 11, 2007)

Young Harris, Blairseville, and Chatsworth are my votes. Bring your fly rod...


----------

